# SKA National Championship



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry guys. its been too long in between tourneys. who qualified for Nationals and who is going? Team Strictly Bizness qualified with two fish our rookie year! can't wait to pull out the measuring stick and see how we do against all of the other teams in the country.


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Team XS-Rated will be there.Cant wait to fish our backyard again.Good Luck,Mark S.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Subdude.....Did you guys get a new boat? I thought I saw the old hull of the XS rated for sale off I-10 near Biloxi...


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I know SET4 Life is going. Me and Nicole are going to watch the weigh-ins. Scott already got us rooms at the Isle for friday and saturday. Good luck


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

We are going to be on another one of our team members Kevins 36 Yellowfin the Finatic.Matthew is selling the hull of the XS-Rated though.He pulled the 4 300 xs off and is going to scale down to the new 32 with trips.I guess well be pre-fishing on my 27 contender with 4 strokes to try and save some gas if the weather is nice.Give us a holler on the Subdude or Finatic if you guys need anything around Biloxi. Tight Lines, Mark Smith,


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Team BlueWater Cowboy will be there. We finished 6th and what a fun year it has been. We meet so many nice folks and especially the people from the PFF. I agree with Strictly Business it will be nice to see how we rank up against all the kingfish crews in the SKA. Were staying at the Isle of Capri and keeping the boat right there at Point Cadet. I looking forward to it so much I'm like a kid waiting on Christmas. Whoevers coming I will see yall there.

Capt. Lee Michael Norris


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

My Dinghy's gonna start on Wed. stayin' at the Isle...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we'll be over there sometime Wed am, prefishing and chasing bait on Wed and Thur.......staying at the Isle and Point Cadet also.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

did you guys see that Reggie Fountain upped the open division prize from a 23 Fountain to a 31 Fountain? pretty cool!!


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

I sure wouldn't head over there without the rod Rag-Tag has for sale on here nor a sack full of the Rag-Tag championship proven leaders etc to keep her glued on from strike all the way to the gaff. What do yall think?


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

That's Right!! will be there. Hope the temps make thier way up before then.


----------

